# Jetta Radio Wiring Diagram



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

anyone know where I could find a wiring diagram for the radio and speakers in a 2000 VW Jetta TDI?


----------



## flrabbitkidd (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Radio Wiring Diagram (brodieorourke)*

Go to your local VW dealer and ask for it. I got the wiring diagram for my 2008 Rabbit.


----------

